# So Uh...Erhm



## shedpog329 (Feb 20, 2018)

What's up with the Poetry board lately?  Rarely do I see anyone post in it anymore.  Has it become taboo?:dejection::nightmare::cower::beaten::sulkiness:


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 20, 2018)

A lot of members post their poetry in the open poetry board and the workshop.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ya I know, just noticed a decline in the Poetry section this past couple of months, usually its the opposite.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 20, 2018)

I've not noticed a decline, but then I'm not a poet. Maybe its to do with the grand fiction challenge or something, I don't know?


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 20, 2018)

Grand Fiction Challenge?


----------



## sas (Feb 21, 2018)

Shedpog, 

I rarely post a poem in open board. If I post it's in workshop where not open to Internet. I don't post or comment there much, anymore, either. I've also learned to be very selective about whose poetry I workshop. Like I've said, that list is now quite small. I am better accepted in local face to face venue. I'm like a tick who learns to back out when a match is on its ass.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 21, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> I've not noticed a decline, but then I'm not a poet. Maybe its to do with the grand fiction challenge or something, I don't know?




No, it has nothing to do with with the grand fiction challenge.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 21, 2018)

Nellie said:


> No, it has nothing to do with with the grand fiction challenge.



I don't know if it would affect the poetry boards if some of the regular poets where giving it  go.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

sas said:


> Shedpog,
> 
> I rarely post a poem in open board. If I post it's in workshop where not open to Internet. I don't post or comment there much, anymore, either. I've also learned to be very selective about whose poetry I workshop. Like I've said, that list is now quite small. I am better accepted in local face to face venue. I'm like a tick who learns to back out when a match is on its ass.



Ya, this is what I thought too, but even some of our regulars who are always active have recently gone missing...wonder why?


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Feb 21, 2018)

Teh fawk did Sonata go, anyway?


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 21, 2018)

It's not just the poetry boards where this has been happening, the prose boards as well. I've noticed that there are a few members who where here this time last year, have fallen by the way side, so to speak and dissapeared from wf.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 21, 2018)

shedpog329 said:


> What's up with the Poetry board lately?  Rarely do I see anyone post in it anymore.  Has it become taboo?:dejection::nightmare::cower::beaten::sulkiness:



Are we perusing the same board, Shed? There were 68 threads created on the regular Poetry board in January, obviously, people are posting. Activity on all boards waxes and wanes for various reasons. All lulls are temporary. As for “regulars”, people have real life commitments that can keep them from the happy pursuit of being here. And then there’s the dreaded writer’s block. Members often go quiet only to resurface. We’ve actually had an influx of new folks posting their poems, which is always a wonderful thing. Would you be so kind as to elaborate upon the comment “Has it become taboo.” How can posting on the regular Poetry board become taboo for any reason?


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

Chesters Daughter said:


> Are we perusing the same board, Shed? There were 68 threads created on the regular Poetry board in January, obviously, people are posting. Activity on all boards waxes and wanes for various reasons. All lulls are temporary. As for “regulars”, people have real life commitments that can keep them from the happy pursuit of being here. And then there’s the dreaded writer’s block. Members often go quiet only to resurface. We’ve actually had an influx of new folks posting their poems, which is always a wonderful thing. Would you be so kind as to elaborate upon the comment “Has it become taboo.” How can posting on the regular Poetry board become taboo for any reason?



Ahh..okay I see January now, you can use TL's new poem _Relativity _as a reference to the way my mind was working, or then maybe February has felt like a lifetime.  Can you guess my age?  

I think Sas's memo was a fractional part of my suspicion.  You're right Lisa, I have been here long enough to know that people tune in and out for various reasons over the course of the year.  I"v just never seen the Workshop so active in parallels with the Poetry thread, just surprised me, it's new.  Suppose this could be a good thing though, right?
:champagne::read:

p.s.
Don't want to discourage anyone from using the Poetry Thread, it really is a great place to post you're stuff, and just as helpful, so feel free.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Teh fawk did Sonata go, anyway?



Jeeze I feel like Sonata has been gone for years...


----------



## Nellie (Feb 21, 2018)

shedpog329 said:


> Ya, this is what I thought too, but even some of our regulars who are always active have recently gone missing...wonder why?



I'll send you a PM.


----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2018)

shedpog329 said:


> What's up with the Poetry board lately?  Rarely do I see anyone post in it anymore.  Has it become taboo?:dejection::nightmare::cower::beaten::sulkiness:



Hi Shed, our main poetry activity is in the Poetry Workshop or the Poetry Hill where members are looking for serious critique. In fact, our poetry boards are busier now than as far back as I can remember. As well as the regular Poetry Challenge, we also have the Poets in Progress Challenge which generates a lot of activity in terms of critique and review. Then in April we have the NaPoWrMo month where poets are challenged to write 30 poems in 30 days. If you get involved there is plenty of activity - please just ask for more info.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

PiP said:


> Hi Shed, our main poetry activity is in the Poetry Workshop or the Poetry Hill where members are looking for serious critique. In fact, our poetry boards are busier now than as far back as I can remember. As well as the regular Poetry Challenge, we also have the Poets in Progress Challenge which generates a lot of activity in terms of critique and review. Then in April we have the NaPoWrMo month where poets are challenged to write 30 poems in 30 days. If you get involved there is plenty of activity - please just ask for more info.



Ya, I do browse through a lot of these things now and again.  I've been flying aboard this spaceship for about 7 years now...a lot has changed.  I've always just stuck to the Poetry thread.  I'll admit though, I do usually depart the shuttle at times and re join good old planet earth.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

Nellie said:


> I'll send you a PM.




Okay Nell!


----------



## Nellie (Feb 21, 2018)

PiP said:


> Hi Shed, our main poetry activity is in the Poetry Workshop or the Poetry Hill where members are looking for serious critique. In fact, our poetry boards are busier now than as far back as I can remember. As well as the regular Poetry Challenge, we also have the Poets in Progress Challenge which generates a lot of activity in terms of critique and review. Then in April we have the NaPoWrMo month where poets are challenged to write 30 poems in 30 days. If you get involved there is plenty of activity - please just ask for more info.




I thought only new members are allowed into Poetry Hill. I've tried to go in, but wasn't able to.


----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2018)

Nellie, the forum dynamics in Poetry Hill is different to the main board. It is an invite only forum for *new* poets.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 21, 2018)

PiP said:


> Nellie, the forum dynamics in Poetry Hill is different to the main board. It is an invite only forum for *new* poets.



So if Poetry Hill is only for *new* poets, why did you mention it here?


----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2018)

Nellie said:


> So if Poetry Hill is only for *new* poets, why did you mention it here?



Because this discussion is posted in Poetry Discussion which is viewable to everyone and it was giving the impression the Poetry Boards are inactive; this is not the case. We have several options available for those who want to get involved at different levels.


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 21, 2018)

What I want when I post poetry is suggestions and feedback.  I find that I get that much more from the workshop than the open poetry board, so I've taken to posting most of my stuff there.  It does feel like a lot of other people made the same switch at around the same time though.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

andrewclunn said:


> What I want when I post poetry is suggestions and feedback.  I find that I get that much more from the workshop than the open poetry board, so I've taken to posting most of my stuff there.  It does feel like a lot of other people made the same switch at around the same time though.



I knew I wasn't alone in this universe.  But then andrew, I always catch your poems in the regular thread, right?


----------



## Nellie (Feb 21, 2018)

andrewclunn said:


> What I want when I post poetry is suggestions and feedback.  I find that I get that much more from the workshop than the open poetry board, so I've taken to posting most of my stuff there.  It does feel like a lot of other people made the same switch at around the same time though.



Folks do give more in way of suggestions the Workshop than the open poetry board. Often times in the Poetry board, the replies are something like.... "nice poem", or "good line". Nothing more, nothing much to work with. That's why I went to the workshop.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Feb 21, 2018)

I post 98% of my work in the workshop.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 21, 2018)

As do I, but there are several writers here (like me) who do prose as well as poetry and that adds to the problem (not to mention the numerous mentors and administrators who often work behind the scenes).


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 21, 2018)

shedpog329 said:


> I knew I wasn't alone in this universe.  But then andrew, I always catch your poems in the regular thread, right?



I used to post 100% of my poems there.  Lately I've been doing a split between them, to see the comparison.  The open board seems to give the advantage of competing for poet of the month, while the workshop gets better feedback (I think this is due to it being understood that pieces there are not considered complete) and allowing people to keep their rights to first publication.  I don't care about the poet of the month contest or my first publication rights, so it all comes down to feedback fro me.

EDIT -

You've convinced me.  I will post first in the Workshop and then when I feel a poem is complete, I will post in the open board.  Seems like the best approach.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

I disagree, it really is quite typical for people to get feedback on the poetry thread as well.  I think it also depends on the poet sometimes, some tend to get more review than others I guess. By that I mean, you can find one poet often receiving that frequently found one liner of "great work" so to speak, while another gets a slew of the quintessential quotational assessments..am I wrong?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 21, 2018)

The insinuation that threads posted on the regular Poetry board receive lesser critique, such as a mere “good poem” is inaccurate. One need only read the threads to verify my statement. I am loath to even mention the following for fear of opening up the maggot infested can that gets us nowhere, but with the regular board being designated as some kind of joke, I feel I must. I’m sure everyone is familiar with the ongoing and infamous critique dispute that has haunted everything poetic WF has to offer. There has been a mass exodus to the workshop as the more learned of us prefer to offer up their expertise there, but those same advanced folks extend themselves on the regular board also. Where people post is up to them, but I cannot allow the regular board to be dismissed as so much fluff because it is just as valid and valuable as the workshop. If you are willing to accept critique you will receive it on any of the Poetry boards and I would appreciate it if people would refrain from belittling any of them.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 21, 2018)

Chesters Daughter said:


> The insinuation that threads posted on the regular Poetry board receive lesser critique, such as a mere “good poem” is inaccurate. One need only read the threads to verify my statement. I am loath to even mention the following for fear of opening up the maggot infested can that gets us nowhere, but with the regular board being designated as some kind of joke, I feel I must. I’m sure everyone is familiar with the ongoing and infamous critique dispute that has haunted everything poetic WF has to offer. There has been a mass exodus to the workshop as the more learned of us prefer to offer up their expertise there, but those same advanced folks extend themselves on the regular board also. Where people post is up to them, but I cannot allow the regular board to be dismissed as so much fluff because it is just as valid and valuable as the workshop. If you are willing to accept critique you will receive it on any of the Poetry boards and I would appreciate it if people would refrain from belittling any of them.




Yes, I agree, I often find poems getting their fill of critiques on both boards.  Sorry Lisa, the intention of this thread wasn't to dishearten posters, I wanted more so to encourage people to start posting again.  I sort of miss some of em 

Nothing wrong with exploring, but when newcomers arrive and see the Poetry boards, the only ones they can view are the regular threads, I'd hate to see it become more so inactive as it has this past month, it can discourage a lot of people from joining the forum with intents of posting poetry out of fear that the boards are dormant.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Feb 21, 2018)

From my perspective, this lack of new content en mass only started after a huge jump in posts by people like myself and Neetu posting indiscriminately.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 21, 2018)

When I post poetry most of the time I try to use the open boards, as I'm not too bothered about the first rights on my poetry, as I am on my prose. I also try to add some critique when I feel capable to do so.


----------



## sas (Feb 21, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> From my perspective, this lack of new content en mass only started after a huge jump in posts by people like myself and Neetu posting indiscriminately.



Guess I don't know what you mean about "people like yourself". You had nothing to do with me becoming more inactive. Just so you know. It wasn't you.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Feb 21, 2018)

sas said:


> Guess I don't know what you mean about "people like yourself". You had nothing to do with me becoming more inactive. Just so you know. It wasn't you.



... yar.

Keep trolling me, see how long I hold my shit.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2018)

To whom it may concern: The fabulous poetry thread IS alive and well. And will remain so. If you post a poem in the fabulous poetry thread and receive little or no comments, check yourself.... If you drop poems there, and receive critique and feedback, then respond to said critique in a rude, disrespectful way... maybe THAT is the reason YOU do not receive comments and critique any longer. If YOU drop poems in the fabulous poetry thread, and give NOTHING BACK in the way of comments to others.... maybe THAT is the reason you do not receive comments and critiques.... If you post poem after poem after poem, receive critique and feedback, then don't have the manners to thank the person who took time from their OWN work to offer you support, then maybe THAT is the reason you no longer receive feedback...... But rest assured, IF you are a serious poet, and you post a poem in the fabulous poetry thread, you will receive a detailed critique from me, unless you are one of those I mentioned above..... Yes, there are poems I miss, because I am away, but send me a PM, and I will absolutely offer you any help I can... I am a mentor for a reason... and it is not for the money... I am a mentor because poetry is my passion, and I WANT to help, inspire and support you.


----------



## Pete_C (Feb 23, 2018)

What have I missed? I've been focused mostly on prose this year as I need to get a novel finished in time for a submission window, so I haven't even looked at Poetry. Was there some terrible disaster or is still knee-deep in poets arguing about what poetry is and how others should offer cuddly critiques? 

On a serious note, after the poetry sections the prose ones are very quiet, so much so that I've kind of given up using them.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2018)

No prose, eh, pete? M'afraid the panty-waistes have overrun the site.
( hey I sache around all the time- la la-la la-la..)


----------



## sas (Feb 23, 2018)

Pete,

This started with a total misunderstanding about the fact that poems are critiqued in Poetry. Plus, the poster's poem was moved there from another group without their knowledge, or without knowing it would be workshopped. Not sure. It's been removed. But, I still say that posting on Poetry is too damn confusing. No reason for this continued misunderstanding. Stirs up bad shit, so I rarely critique there, as I don't know if welcome. You, I'll critique anywhere. Smiles. Sas


----------



## sas (Feb 23, 2018)

Pete, Kevin...

Yep. If you don't give an ass kiss coming into a critique, or exiting, one is seen as too harsh. Writers are not my type. I'm surprised the two of you write anything.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2018)

I am confused about the confusion.... Each board clearly states the goal of each board. The main poetry board clearly states what can be expected, when a poem is posted there....WF has always been a sharing, learning and improving community. That is why we are here..... right? 

If a poet posts their work, they should WELCOME respectful feedback/ comments and critique. It soon becomes clear if they have a different agenda... all one needs to do is read the poet's response... if it is disrespectful, combative and defensive, it is clear to me what is going on... sooooo why is there ANY confusion?


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 23, 2018)

As usual, ask a simple question and the thread wanders off into outer space.  This happens so often here you would think the mods would notice and wag their fingers about getting off topic (and they often do). I think it comes down to we're writers, we can't help it.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 23, 2018)

I think it's just newcomers and the naming conventions.  When you have one board labelled "Workshop" and another that isn't, it gives the impression to any layman that one is for in progress work and the other is for completed stuff you just want to share.  Labels sometimes ultimately drive outcomes.


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 23, 2018)

On another note, its good to see people posting again!  That's all that was hoped for resulting from the discussion, although, I do understand some people might have preferences or reasoning.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 23, 2018)

No need to apologize, Scott dear, I know in creating this thread your intentions were kind.

So, as I predicted, here we go again. Tony is correct, every little question winds up creating pages and pages of the same dispute that is circular and has no ending. As for mods stepping in, if we silence posters it's akin to censorship, and it seems the never ending conversation over the boards and critique is of dire importance to many. Telling the membership to shut up is not an option, and even if it were, it is not an option I would personally explore. That said, I will try once again to clarify things even though I know anything I say will yet again be dismissed as moot.

Tavern Poetry is the only board to just share without an expectation of critique. The purpose of every other Poetry board is to receive critique. Period. If you post on any of them, you are inviting critique and you must be prepared to receive feedback. Period. The initial purpose of the Workshop was to protect first rights for those who wish to pursue publication. For whatever reason, people are now assuming that the Workshop is for unfinished works and the regular board is only for finished works. That is a misconception. Perhaps we should find a new name for the Workshop because works in progress surface on every board. Even works that people believe are complete are often altered because of suggestions received on the both the regular board and the Workshop. Both boards were always interchangeable in the past with the only difference being protection of first rights. 

Thanks to a few posters who did/do not take serious critique well, there's been a mass migration to the Workshop but what everyone fails to see is that those who do not accept honesty well on the regular board also do not accept it well in the Workshop. Save for protection of first rights, the boards are equal. The regular board is now being neglected because people feel they cannot offer serious critique there. Yet another misconception. We cannot tell people where to post unless their work clearly does not belong on a board, ie prose in poetry and vice versa. Poets have a choice but must realize that no board is better than any other. As for those who critique, honesty is a gift and should be employed no matter where a piece is posted. If the poster is disrespectful because their skin is too thin and this becomes a pattern, avoid them. Either their skin will thicken or they'll decide not to post due to a lack of response.

In closing, I must reiterate, all boards are equal. Where you post is up to you, where you critique is up to you, but I beg everyone to realize that the regular board is not somehow lesser than the Workshop and to say so is to adopt an elitist attitude that the Workshop is for serious poets and every other board slated for Poetry is substandard. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## PiP (Feb 23, 2018)

*Raises hand* We no longer have Tavern Poetry or Prose as they were rarely used because we already had a plethora of creative boards and blogs. If people just want to share their poetry or prose without wanting critique they can do so on their WF blog. For members unfamiliar with blogs they can be viewed *<here>*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 23, 2018)

Ooh, naughty Lisa, I stand corrected. Thank you, Carole. With Tavern Poetry gone the way of the wooly mammoth, every Poetry board in existence comes with an expectation of critique. How's that for clarifying my initial clarification. My bad for the misinformation, folks. If you just wanna share, it's the blog route you should employ and Carole's been kind enough to offer the link to get you started in the above post. I gotta stop being such a hermit, lol. Onwards...


----------



## Pete_C (Feb 23, 2018)

No wonder many of the great unwashed think poets are knobs. Probably because many of them are!!!


----------



## sas (Feb 23, 2018)

Maybe someone can tell me why the Poetry group cannot have a name with SOME clarity?:

*UNPROTECTED OPEN POETRY WORKSHOP
Publishing rights may be detrimentally affected!

*This is a persistent problem that should be addressed, so we do not need to discuss it over & over.


----------



## PiP (Feb 23, 2018)

We can add a note to the Poetry forum description that poetry posted to this area is visible to search engines and guests.

The Poets' Workshop clearly states: A members-only forum for poets to post works for serious critique or to prevent access to search engines. 

Poetry: Share your poetry to this forum for critique and feedback

Poets who are looking for s*erious* critique post to the workshop - hence the name workshop.


----------



## sas (Feb 23, 2018)

PiP said:


> We can add a note to the Poetry forum description that poetry posted to this area is visible to search engines and guests.
> 
> The Poets' Workshop clearly states: A members-only forum for poets to post works for serious critique or to prevent access to search engines.
> 
> ...





Obviously no one reads the fine print. Or wordy explanations beneath. Odd for writers, if you ask me. So, go brief with clarity or stay home. My suggestion was concise & to the point. What is wrong with it? Actually, I don't care anymore. Beating a dead donkey. These slug fests will continue. Perhaps it's amusing.


----------



## ArianSpirit (Feb 23, 2018)

Just my 2 pennies thrown into this mix. Large companies (many) State and County Governments have been held hostage for ransom (big money) for personal or any data. (IT thoughts, fail over processes take time and backups are more than likely on the server infected and by then information is in the hands of others)

No matter what forum, works are posted on the INTERNET. No one is safe (just my opinion) no matter where you post. 

I'm not trying to become "published" or be a total ass on the issue here but if information is wanted it can be acquired. 

I use this site as a release to spread my voice after several years of silence. 

I've enjoyed and have learned a lot in my short time here. 

Much respect to those who mentor, monitor and keep the forum running.

~A


----------



## TL Murphy (Feb 24, 2018)

Maybe the Russian internet mob has a black market for poetry that we don't know about,  but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2018)

How about a  "Showcase Safe Room For The Easilly Butt-hurt- Absolutely No critiques Allowed!" section? There could be a "curl up in a ball/fetal position and cry" sub section. Sam could be the moderator as he knows (nor cares, for that matter) nothing  about poets or poetry- a totally non-biased/objective/neutral party.


----------



## Pelwrath (Feb 24, 2018)

Perhaps my thoughts as a new/beginning poet might help.  First @Kevin. I had permission a while ago to create a thread for such, a non-critique thread for up 100 word stories/poems.. I did this in the Lounge, here is the link:  https://www.writingforums.com/threads/175064-A-Promptly-Spun-Tale                 I'd be more than willing to continue this but I did stop as it had no takers.  Perhaps another location would help and I can change the posted limits as well.  I'll also add that easily but hurt is a comment that added to my perception of the Poetry Thread. To belittle or borderline insult a writer or poet who's background you don't know comes across as condescending and elitist. That's not to imply you are but perception is the mind of the reader, not the writer.


As for posting in the Poetry thread.  I have the following 1@ on pages 2,3, and 4, 2 on page 11.  The page 11 poems were the recipients of what one member said was 'being torn apart' without noticing or acknowledging the difficulty or positive elements.  After that I was invited into "The Hill."  The critiques there were just as detailed but they also had an element of encouragement and suggestions.  Were any of the critiques in the Poetry Thread wrong, bad or intentionally hurtful, absolutely not, but their degree of analysis made me believe that the Poetry Thread was not intended for poets like me, new, inexperienced and uniformed as to the rules, nuances and intricacies of poetry. I viewed the Poetry Thread as the major leagues that I wasn't ready for.
The guidance I've been receiving in "The Hill"as provided me a growth in writing poetry and receiving constructive criticism.  Hence the poems on pages 2,3,and 4. 

Is Poetry Thread the major leagues? Yes, but my definition has changed. Yes, I do fully believe that there is an expectation of a higher quality poem being posted there. There is an expectation of what you're looking for in a critique, more improvement oriented toward what's wrong than acknowledgement of what's right or good.  Is my perception wrong, maybe but that is why I wrote a poem now in The Hill-The View from Down Here. I know the purpose is to help improve a posted poem. There are poets here who feel I've made progress and some who feel I haven't or have regressed. Either way, I'm not good enough to post anything, so far, in this thread.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 25, 2018)

You made some good points, Pel. Most importantly, that inexperienced poets sometimes find the level and sheer volume of academic critique that is given in the open threads baffling and overwhelming. It's not that anyone is a cry baby or doesn't want help but small steps are easier to follow and a bit of encouragement goes a long way. Most of us can tell when a poet is at the beginning of their writing journey and needs to get to grips with some basics before being flooded with extensive critique and most of the old hands recognise this and tailor their critique to fit.

On a lighter note, I almost always post on the open poetry thread because I want as many people as possible to read my work. If search engines want to scatter my poems across the web, good luck to them. I'm never gonna get rich by writing poetry so I might as well be famous.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 2, 2018)

Glad to see the poets here are as contentious as ever.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 5, 2018)

Ariel said:


> Glad to see the poets here are as contentious as ever.



Yeah, some things never change... right? Poets are passionate people, I think... and most of us feel passionate about what we write...but, dammmmmIT,  we should know by now, how to deal with critique... it is so ^%%$% simple... say "thanks" and mooooooove on...


----------



## Ariel (Mar 8, 2018)

I've thought for a while that a discussion on what constitutes good critique and how to give good critique was needed.

I'd volunteer to write it but I don't want to.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh you guys whine too much!


----------



## Pete_C (Mar 9, 2018)

CrimsonAngel223 said:


> Oh you guys whine too much!


Spot on!


----------



## sas (Mar 9, 2018)

Pete_C said:


> Spot on!



Yep!

The soft spot, on the heads of poets, must never have closed. Or, their pupils stay dialated and they read more than what's meant into everything. Or, they were born permanently bent over for an ass kiss. Or, or, or ....


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 11, 2018)

Kevin said:


> How about a  "Showcase Safe Room For The Easilly Butt-hurt- Absolutely No critiques Allowed!" section? There could be a "curl up in a ball/fetal position and cry" sub section. Sam could be the moderator as he knows (nor cares, for that matter) nothing  about poets or poetry- a totally non-biased/objective/neutral party.



whoa, woe, untwo are'd one:
a space, a place to be undone
_*rolls into a tiny ball*
*looks about for pink flamingo putters*_


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 11, 2018)

@xXx;
   What's wrong with such a thread? The option to write with minimal pressure. Experiment new genre's, themes, and POV's. New members (I felt whipsawed and buzcut due to the first critiques my poetry received) to post while getting their feet wet. Maybe they're young?  How many of us check their info before we post a critique?


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 11, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> whoa, woe, untwo are'd one:
> a space, a place to be undone
> _*rolls into a tiny ball*
> *looks about for pink flamingo putters*_





Pelwrath said:


> @xXx;
> What's wrong with such a thread? The option to write with minimal pressure. Experiment new genre's, themes, and POV's. New members (I felt whipsawed and buzcut due to the first critiques my poetry received) to post while getting their feet wet. Maybe they're young?  How many of us check their info before we post a critique?


one of the challenges
of words with nonverbals aside.
there absolutely should be an area,
especially for poets, which is supportive
of expression/exploration.
i'd go as far as making it a like/thanks/rep only
thread, with an option to take the piece
to a different location for "polish feedback",
clarification work, etc.
for many, poetry is first and foremost
an important part of their deep learning/
personal growth/identity refinement process.
not placing publishing as a top priority
can be a good thing.
BUT i am in no way qualified to have an opinion.
jussayin'

_*rolls into a tiny ball*
*looks about for pink flamingo putters*_


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 11, 2018)

Here's a link to a thread I had permission to start. Did 't have takers but I'd be willing to try it again in another area where it might have more traffic.

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/175064-A-Promptly-Spun-Tale

xXx;
    Everyone's opinion is valuable.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 12, 2018)

it are visible.

_*rolls under table*
*peers out*
*carefully*_


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 12, 2018)

This thread has wandered far away from the op's question, but has made some good points.  Some of these poetic discussions do make me feel rather stupid (what the heck is "zen" anyhow). However, I realize I don't know everything and others here have studied subjects I haven't.  So I don't get offended or hurt.  Learning how to respond to others is part of life, deal with it.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 12, 2018)

At the end of the day guys post your poetry in the poetry thread you can always put a disclaimer to say what type of feedback your looking for and politely ignore responses that your not. I know next to nothing about poetry (which I state when writing a critique) but I quite happily tell our writers what I think or feel which can be helpful. I have also posted my own poetry for critique, where i don't always agree with what has been said-to which I say thank you and move on.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 12, 2018)

reduced postings.
if a work or series is intended
to move toward publishing,
it comes here.
anything really personal,
really exploratory, gets kept
in draft, or on paper,
or in mind.
believe me,
tougher skin is not always what's needed.
jussayin'


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 12, 2018)

Tony is right, we’ve steered off course again and veered right back on to the unpaved pot hole ridden dirt road from hell that takes out everyone’s shocks. We already have a pressure free area where beginners can find their voice:

[h=2]The Poetry Hill[/h]
This forum is to build confidence and help the new poet find his or her voice. It is not about teaching poetry methods so much as guiding the poet towards their own potential.


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 12, 2018)

@H Brown;
  I fully understand what you mean, I can request the critique type i want.  That's logical, however, I firmly believe that if I ever did that or anyone for that matter, they'd either be ignored or insulted for asking for such and posting a poem in a thread dedicated to critiquing.  Some might suggest they join The Hill, to which it's possible that since I view the poetry thread as the major leagues, do others view the Hill as the minor leagues?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 13, 2018)

We have a reasonably large amount of poets with varying skill sets. To label areas as major or minor leagues is detrimental. We are all poets in varying stages of our journeys. I have been here over a decade and never before has there been so much upheaval over critique and where to post. The advanced and beginners always interacted without serious incident on every board dedicated to poetry. When I touched down here, I sucked. I knew nothing. I posted my garbage on the board and received honest critique. Since I sucked, you can imagine the crit I received. It was well deserved but not so easy to swallow and my thin skin resulted in my being butt hurt. Back then, the majority of poets were super advanced and their honest critique turned me into a poet. I still thank the stars nightly for each one of those poets, collectively they taught me how to use my voice. I started out as an ignorant disaster so I do realize how honest critique can sting, and so do many other old timers here hence the creation of Poetry Hill. It doesn’t matter where you’re at, whether you’re still toddling or have wings to glide, ultimately we are all the same, folks who love a craft and are trying to keep it alive. Labeling areas only serves to divide us, we are all here for the same reason and to help each other to learn which in turn thickens skin. United we stand and prosper, some quicker than others but there is no time limits in the pursuit of perfection, divided we squabble over naught and no one progresses.


----------

